# Application for work permit on spousal visa



## Iambk (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi all, I am on spousal permit. I just got a job offer a month ago and started working and paying tax. How do I go about the endorsement to work on my spousal permit? I have also been accepted for full time school which means I will stop work within 6 months to pursue this. Can I make a submission for both a study permit and a work permit endorsement? Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Iambk said:


> Hi all, I am on spousal permit. I just got a job offer a month ago and started working and paying tax. How do I go about the endorsement to work on my spousal permit? I have also been accepted for full time school which means I will stop work within 6 months to pursue this. Can I make a submission for both a study permit and a work permit endorsement? Thanks


Hi Iambk, 

You now would need to apply for a section 11(6), which is a temporary residency long stay visitors visa on the basis of being married to a South African Citizen, with the right to work. We strongly suggest that you remain off the books until you receive your work endorsement. You can also make a request to get a study endorsement as well, but I cannot confirm acceptance. 
You can apply for your change of status to a section 11(6) within SA. You do not need to return to Zambia.


----------

